# Wydaność adobe-flash na amd64

## one_and_only

Wracam do niedawno poruszonego tematu. Sprawa wygląda następująco: Mam system postawiony na amd64, konfiguracja: 2x2.5GHz, 4GB RAM, nvidia quadro fx 570M (wydajność podobna do 8600 GT). Niestety filmy w HD z youtube nie działają płynnie na pełnym ekranie. Wydaje mi się, że nie mam akceleracji sprzętowej przy odtwarzaniu pełnoekranowym, bo niezależnie od tego, czy opcja "enable hardware acceleration" jest zaznaczona, czy też nie obciążenie procesora jest takie samo (i dochodzi do 100% na pełnym ekranie). Nie pomaga opcja OverrideGPUValidation w /etc/adobe/mms.conf. Podczas prób rozwiązania problemu pojawiło się kilka możliwych powodów braku akceleracji:

1. Plugin 64-bitowy nie korzysta z akceleracji sprzętowej (na jakimś forum tak pisano), ale skoro u niektórych działa, to chyba nie jest to. Z drugiej strony wersja 32-bitowa z nspluginwrapper działa płynnie, choć też dość mocno obciąża procesor.

2. Plugin niepoprawnie określa ilość pamięci VideoRAM: cytat z Flash 10 administration guide

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OverrideGPUValidation
> 
> OverrideGPUValidation = [ 0, 1 ] (0 = false, 1 = true)
> ...

 

Zwłaszcza, że Xorg.0.log podaje ilość RAMu sprzeczną z informacjami producenta

 *Quote:*   

> (--) Oct 03 13:57:42 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

 

3. Coś z MTRR

Zgodnie z gentoo nvidia guide "Every line should contain "write-back" or "write-combining". If you see a line with "uncachable" in it you will need to change a BIOS setting to fix this" z /proc/mtrr

U mnie zaś jest:

```
reg00: base=0x07f000000 ( 2032MB), size=   16MB, count=1: uncachable

reg01: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x07ef00000 ( 2031MB), size=    1MB, count=1: uncachable
```

Kilka informacji:

nvidia-drivers-190.36 (na starszych było tak samo)

emerge-info:

```
Portage 2.3_pre14274 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================                                      

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1    

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Oct 2009 10:30:01 +0000                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33                                                                           

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1                                                                

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                             

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                          

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1                                                                               

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2"                                                                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                           

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2"                                                                                                   

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                       

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                    

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "                                                                                         

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"                                                                                                                      

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                      

LINGUAS="pl en"                                                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                                         

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                              

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/xfce-dev /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage/layman/mpd /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss enca encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde laptop ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wicd x264 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/101928/

Xorg.0.log: http://dpaste.com/101929/

----------

## dylon

Niedawno byl podobny watek.

U mnie objawy byly bardzo podobne i rozwiazaniem okazalo sie....

skopiowalem podany tam xorg.conf (oczywiscie z roznicami) od bodajrze Belliash-a.

I jakiekolwiek przycinanie zniknelo.

grafika: GF9600GT

Moze Ci pomoze jak podam swoj xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "freetype"

  Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyryllic"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    Option      "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                Identifier      "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

                Option "Buttons" "10"

                Option "ButtonsMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Trackman"

      Driver      "evdev"

      Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event2"

      Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

      Option      "Buttons"       "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/lircm"

        Option      "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7 8 9"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    HorizSync   30 - 121

    VertRefresh 50 - 160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF9600GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver                     "nv"

        Option                  "AddARGBVisuals"                        "true"

        Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"                     "true"

        Option                  "AllowGLXWithComposite"         "true"

        Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"

        Option                  "Dynamic Clocks"                        "false"

        Option                  "DynamicTwinView"                       "false"

        Option                  "NoLogo"                                        "true"

        Option                  "RegistryDwords"                        "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"

        Option                  "RenderAccel"                           "on"

        Option                  "UseEdidFreqs"                          "false"

        Option                  "UseEvents"                                     "false"

        Option                  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"         "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    Device      "GF9600GT"

    Monitor     "samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

                Option                  "AddARGBVisuals"                        "true"

                Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"                     "true"

                Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"

                Option                  "TwinView"                                      "0"

#               Option                  "metamodes"                                     "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

                                Modes       "1920x1440" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "samsung"

    InputDevice    "Trackman"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"   "Enable"

                                Option          "RENDER"                        "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## one_and_only

Nowy xorg.conf zbudowany w oparciu o ten i Belliasha - bez zmian :/ Sporo eksperymentowałem z nim wcześniej i nie było rezultatów. Która konkretnie opcja mogłaby coś zmienić?

----------

## dylon

Porownaj sobie ze starym configiem (straszny balagan  :Smile:  ):

```
dylon ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#       Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

#       Load    "ddc"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

#       Load    "vbe"

  Load  "speedo"

        Load    "freetype"

#       Load    "xtt"

        Load    "fbdevhw"

  Load  "glx"

  Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyryllic"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Driver     "keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

#    Option     "CustomKeycode" "True"

    Option      "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    Option      "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc104"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "pl"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                Identifier      "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "CorePointer"

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

                Option "Buttons" "10"

                Option "ButtonsMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Trackman"

      Driver      "evdev"

      Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event2"

      Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

      Option      "Buttons"       "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/lircm"

        Option      "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7 8 9"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    HorizSync   30 - 121

    VertRefresh 50 - 160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF9600GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver                     "nv"

#               VideoRam    131072

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

        Option                  "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

                Option                  "DynamicTwinView" "False"

    Option                      "RenderAccel" "true"

                Option                  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

                Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

                Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

                Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    Device      "GF9600GT"

    Monitor     "samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

#               Option      "no GLXFBConfig for depth 32"

                Option      "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

                Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

                Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

                Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

                                Modes       "2048x1280" "1920x1440" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "samsung"

#    InputDevice "Mouse1"    "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Trackman"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"   "Disable"

                                Option          "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

